# 2 days in Birmingham



## Hellsbells (Oct 12, 2015)

I grew up in Birmingham but haven't lived there for 20 years. Last time I visited was a very brief visit about 7 years ago. Anyway, am planning a 2 day visit over half term with my boyfriend, who's never been before & has the usual stereotypical view of it being crap. 

What's good to do there these days?  I know a few things I want to do - wander round town, the library, cannon hill park, maybe canal boat trip, visit harborne 'village' (where I grew up).
Any recommendations? Art galleries - are they still free?


----------



## QOTH (Oct 12, 2015)

I don't know it this is still going The Big Hoot Trail : The Big Hoot – Birminghams Biggest Art Event  - New Street station still has its owl.


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 12, 2015)

Ikon Gallery and Birmingham Art Museum still free AFAIK


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 12, 2015)

Depends when you are coming and what you like doing but I would suggest in addition to all the stuff in town (the Library is a must by the way):

Digbeth Dining Club (which is at the Spotlight Club) 
Bournville (perhaps canal walk to it from 5 ways or the University)
MAC visit (in Cannon Hill Park)
Mockingbird Theatre (Custard Factory) 
Nicklin Unseen Exhibition (outside Snow Hill) 
Film at either the Electric or the Everyman 
Pop up cinema in Moseley (need to check in advance if anything is on) 
Gig at the Hare & Hounds, Kings Heath  
Clubbing at the Rainbow, Digbeth or PST also Digbeth. Depending on the date there is also Blagsta club night too!

You'll struggle to do it all in 2 days. You'll also be shocked at Harborne these days which is very gentrified - although there is a restaurant called the Butchers Social on the High Street which is excellent


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 12, 2015)

Revolution Disco is on 13th November in Kings Heath if you're around then


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 12, 2015)

Revolution Disco Beat Down Capitalism! | Facebook


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 12, 2015)

Hellsbells

I'd also add Jewelry Quarter to the list. You can stroll round there, have a pint/eat, soak up some light industrial heritage etc.

Also, try a walk round Digbeth itself, the district, is well worth exploring through the old streets and factories before it's cleared away.

Also a walk out along the Grand Union Canal from Digbeth to Yardley or beyond, that will give you a real flavour of the older city.

Also, walk through the Aston University campus and have a look at the old streets beyond it. Some great pubs there


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 12, 2015)

QOTH said:


> I don't know it this is still going The Big Hoot Trail : The Big Hoot – Birminghams Biggest Art Event  - New Street station still has its owl.


That's finished now.


----------



## miss direct (Oct 12, 2015)

Is there still that Thai restaurant inside a pub by the big post office building on the way to Newtown?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 12, 2015)

miss direct said:


> Is there still that Thai restaurant inside a pub by the big post office building on the way to Newtown?



Yes. The pub is The Barton Arms.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 12, 2015)

How much is a Birmingham bus fare these days? Or a day ticket? 
I remember when it was 12p to get to school  I feel so old!
Can you still get a 22 or 23 bus from outside the Cathedral in town to Harborne?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 12, 2015)

Hellsbells said:


> How much is a Birmingham bus fare these days? Or a day ticket?
> I remember when it was 12p to get to school  I feel so old!
> Can you still get a 22 or 23 bus from outside the Cathedral in town to Harborne?



£2.20 on the bus or £4.00 for a day saver. If its the weekend you can also buy a pass that lets you on any bus, train or tram for £6 odd. 

And yes those buses still go from Colmore Row!


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 12, 2015)

Day Saver is £4.20 now


----------



## miss direct (Oct 12, 2015)

There's a nice cafe down by the canal...does anyone know where I mean? It's like a little white house and you can sit right on the towpath. Near Brindley Place.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 12, 2015)

Blagsta said:


> Day Saver is £4.20 now



I stand corrected


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 12, 2015)

You mean £2.20 minimum fare?!   That's London price, isn't it?! 

One of the last times I got a Birmingham bus, I was thrown off for pretending to be a child and paying child fare


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 12, 2015)

Hellsbells said:


> You mean £2.20 minimum fare?!   That's London price, isn't it?!
> 
> One of the last times I got a Birmingham bus, I was thrown off for pretending to be a child and paying child fare



Yup, or £1 for the inner circle (which won't include Harborne)


----------



## miss direct (Oct 12, 2015)

Inner circle = all the rough areas.


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 12, 2015)

miss direct said:


> There's a nice cafe down by the canal...does anyone know where I mean? It's like a little white house and you can sit right on the towpath. Near Brindley Place.



By Gas Street Basin. Got heavily fined recently for bad hygiene iirc.


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 12, 2015)

Yeah here we go 

Canalside Cafe: Pub used out date food and wasn't clean


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 12, 2015)

If you want a nice pub/meal try the Lord Clifden in Hockley, it's on the main drag that leads in/out of town (74/75 bus or Tram to Jewellery Qtr ) The Church Inn is only a few yards up the road and there's a nice big restaurant in between them. Not far from jewellery quarter too.
Both pubs are well laid back until the weekend then they get very lively.

I've heard there's a Northern Soul themed pub in Digbeth somewhere, The Night Out I think. Worth checking out if you like that sort of stuff, it's on my to do list,  as is finding the Central Library open so I can have a look at the roof terrace.


----------



## miss direct (Oct 12, 2015)

Oh! I didn't know it was a pub. Last time I went I just had a nice cup of tea and piece of cake.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 12, 2015)

MAC Centre, Pen Museum, The Main Museum (The Staffordshire Hoard is cool).


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 12, 2015)

What's happening with the library? They can't afford to keep it open normal hours anymore or something?


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 12, 2015)

Yeah basically. All that money spent on a building that we're now too skint to open properly.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Oct 12, 2015)

Hellsbells said:


> I grew up in Birmingham but haven't lived there for 20 years. Last time I visited was a very brief visit about 7 years ago. Anyway, am planning a 2 day visit over half term with my boyfriend, who's never been before & has the usual stereotypical view of it being crap.
> 
> What's good to do there these days?  I know a few things I want to do - wander round town, the library, cannon hill park, maybe canal boat trip, visit harborne 'village' (where I grew up).
> Any recommendations? Art galleries - are they still free?



HOUSE OF GOD.

Sorry for the shouting! Got a bit excited there!


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 12, 2015)

Next House of God (HoG to the faithful) October 30th 

HOUSE OF GOD Halloween Special | Facebook


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Oct 12, 2015)

Blagsta said:


> Next House of God (HoG to the faithful) October 30th
> 
> HOUSE OF GOD Halloween Special | Facebook



Yay gonna be great.


----------



## Duncan2 (Oct 12, 2015)

The Burne-Jones windows in the cathedral are good and the Science Museum v.interesting


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Oct 12, 2015)

Blagsta said:


> Next House of God (HoG to the faithful) October 30th
> 
> HOUSE OF GOD Halloween Special | Facebook



Shame no Paul Damage though 

My favourite out of the hog residents.


----------



## miss direct (Oct 12, 2015)

She is not going to go to house of God.


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 12, 2015)

Have a look at Time Out Birmingham. I haven't got a clue -  I have 2 kids, I'm old and I never go out.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 12, 2015)

miss direct said:


> She is not going to go to house of God.


I might! Sounds like just the kind of thing I do every Friday night. Hmmm


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 12, 2015)

dialectician said:


> Shame no Paul Damage though
> 
> My favourite out of the hog residents.



My least favourite. Although haven't been to HoG for a long time (years). He used to play really hard gabba back in the mid 90s at the end of the night. I hated it. No funk, no interesting sounds, just marching music. 

My faves are probably Nicky B and Terry Donovan. Sherwen is always good too.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 22, 2015)

Well, I'm off to Birmingham this Monday. Anything exciting going on that I should know about...?


----------



## miss direct (Oct 30, 2015)

clearly not


----------

